# CALSTART Launches EV Employer Initiative



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

CALSTART EV Employer Initiative will enable companies to share information and quickly adopt best practices when installing and operating electric vehicle charging stations for their employees.

More...


----------

